# Layers und select-felder



## TheVirus (8. März 2002)

Hi!

Hab ein ganz dickes Problem.
Ich hab auf meiner webseite ein DHTML menü was immer irgendwelche layers einblendet, die dann auch über dem inhalt der eigentlich seite sichtbar sind. Also klassisch.

Blöder weise hab ich auch an der stelle ein select feld. Ich kann machen was ich will das ding ist immer über der Layer obwohl's andersrum sein sollte.

Hab schon viel mit z-index und so rumprobiert. Das tuts auch net. Netscape 6.2 stellt die Seite richtig dar nur hat der IE probleme! Wieso?!

Thx so far

TheVirus


----------



## sam (8. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von TheVirus _
> *Wieso?!*



das is immer so....muss man mit leben  

ich lass mich gern vom gegenteil überzeugen, aber meiner meinung nach ist das prob mit der normalen selectbox immer schon gewesen.......


----------



## braindad (8. März 2002)

poste mal nen link, dann können wir uns selbst davon überzeugen  oder wenigstens nen quelltext (find ich immer unpassend, da ich den immer ganz gerne als html abspeicher und wenn man etwaige bilder ausm quelltext nicht hat, ist das immer so unübersichtlich).


----------



## TheVirus (8. März 2002)

Ihr wollte Beweise?! Hier habt ihr einen! ;-)

Kann die eignetliche webseite nicht posten weil sie noch stark under construction ist. Aber hier ein kleines beispiel. 2 <div>s absolut positioniert, die rote mit z-index 3 die blaue mit 2. Die blaue hat ein selectfeld drin nur überdeckt die Rote das nicht obwohl es das eigentlich müsste. Im Netscape funktionierts übrigens einwandfrei. IE macht mucken.

Hier das Beispiel 

Thanx 4 ur help
TheVirus


----------



## sam (9. März 2002)

das teil wird wie ein frame behandelt....da kannste nix drübersetzten


----------



## braindad (9. März 2002)

nix ist aber auch falsch. ich habe mal vor ein paar monaten (jaja...) eine page gesehen, da war ein teil (und zwar der rechte) überdeckt. ih weiß allerdings nicht mehr, wie die das gemacht haben. kann man vielleicht ein image in den obern <div> paken?. hmmm....ich werd mal guklen, ob diese siete wiederfinde


----------



## sam (9. März 2002)

man könnte das ganze in nen i-frame packen........aber das is auch nich das wahre.............


----------

